# windows cannot find c:\windows\regedit.exe



## individual_echo (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey

I got big problem. Windows cannot find c:\windows\regedit.exe Make sure you typed bla bla bla. I went through some forums and still im stuck. Regedit.exe is there (c:\windows\regedit.exe) And i even copied it from the xp cd and still it says it can't find the bloody file. Same with msconfig. 

Now, there was viruses on the machine which i took off, the machine is working fine now, there are just some things i want to remove from the registry, some "manual cleanup". 

Can someone help please????


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

Some funny virus must have taken it off. I was in that situation too but what I did was to perform an O.S. repair.
slot in ur XP CD, run setup and at the point it detects ur O.S., select Repair Option. 

Recently, there is another method I might suggest you do though I don't know if it will work. Windows files can be checked by running sfc /scannow from ur run dialog box. I don't know if it will reinstate regedit.exe but its worth trying. You will need the XP CD u used 2 installed ur system.

if the above is unfruitful, just backup ur data somewhere and do a clean install of win xp.

Regards.


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

Possible solution...

You cannot start programs when your computer is infected with the SirCam virus
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311446
Restore Task Manager, Regedit and Folder Options Disabled by Virus
http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...regedit-and-folder-options-disabled-by-virus/


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

This could be a file association issue. 

Will you test something please?

Go to start >run and type 
sol.exe

Press enter.

Does solitaire open or do you get the same message? 

If you do get the same message, and sol.exe is present in system32, then it's file associations.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Click this link to download and save the exe fix by doug knox. It's a zip. Extract the reg file it contains and then double click on that reg file. Say yes to the prompt to enter into the registry.

http://dougknox.com/xp/fileassoc/xp_exe_fix.zip


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I think it is probably a PATH issue.

Open a command prompt (start > run > \windows\system32\cmd

Enter *PATH*
Copy/paste the results back here for review

You can try the same trick by specifying the full path to Regedit.


----------



## individual_echo (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok. i removed the virus which was on the pc, i ran the rrt.exe file and it fixed the folder issues, and stuff. I navigated to the regedit.exe file in the windows directory and try to run it from there, didn't work, I copied the regedit.exe from the xp cd and still nothing. But i have noticed that when you select details view, it says regedit.exe >> folder type by the description.


----------



## individual_echo (Jun 27, 2007)

Mosaic1
When i try to run the file it says exactly the same, can't find the file, make sure you type bla bla bla.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

What was the ereror when you double clicked on regedit.exe last time?

Have you read my earlier post yet? Please do that. 

Please right click on Windows\regedit.exe
When the context menu appears, click properties. What does that say?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Please do run that file I linked you to. The exe fix. Then try to run solitaire or regedit and let me know if it works. If not, we'll check some other registry keys which also effect your file associations.

And then after we finish this, I want to check you out for any leftovers from your infection.


----------

